# It's Official . . . My New Acqusition



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 16, 2008)

It is official. I now am the very proud owner of a "Double Stuf" son. He is Wilk. Double O Seven, a 9 year old black & white stallion. Talk about a hidden treasure, this is the full brother to Mardi Gras FMF! If you have seen her offspring Beguiling, then you can see the potential this guy is going to bring. The foals he has produced have been all streamlined and have those long swan necks.

I'll try to get a photo posted as soon as I can. I can hardly wait until the 17th when he will be delivered to NC.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats, Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations! I own Big N Rich - a Double Stuf Grandson. And yes I do know the beautiful body and swan like neck. Cowboy reminds me of Jennifer (SweetOpals) Pow Wow, only more color.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope this works. This is the my Double Stuf son.

Tina


----------



## Leeana (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations, i like him allot


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

This is his daughter. He looks like he will pass on that swan neck to his offsprings.


----------



## hairicane (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at him!!



Wow, u got lucky to find him, Congrats.


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!! Bequiling is one of my favorite mares EVER....I should have bought her when I had the chance! I am sure you will have many beautiful foals from him.....we will look forward to updates in 2010....


----------



## Spencer Creek (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats! Looks nice. You will enjoy him. They are very talented ponies, we are huge Double Stuf fans. We also found a hidden treasure Double Stuf son this spring bred by Cathy Brubaker that a non-pony person owned. He is 13, we may show him this year but are for sure breeding him to a few mares. I will try to attach a pic. My avatar pic is also him.

Congrats again.


----------



## crponies (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on your handsome new boy!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Dec 18, 2008)

Spencer Creek said:


> Congrats! Looks nice. You will enjoy him. They are very talented ponies, we are huge Double Stuf fans. We also found a hidden treasure Double Stuf son this spring bred by Cathy Brubaker that a non-pony person owned. He is 13, we may show him this year but are for sure breeding him to a few mares. I will try to attach a pic. My avatar pic is also him.
> Congrats again.



Thank you! I also got him also from a person who has ponies, but is not a member of ASPC. So they did not know who they had. I know he will be in his winter woolies now, but look forward to slicking him out this spring and see what he can do in the showring. It was a tough decision to get him, because they had a Dun-Haven stallion that I was partial to. But I know I made the right decision.


----------

